# Thinking about buying a CZ83



## epsanto2

I'm thinking about buying a CZ83 in the .380 and have seen it on Buds Gun Shop for $402. 

Has anyone had negative experiences with the CZ83? 

Has anyone dealt with Buds Gun Shop and how satisfied with the purchase were you?

Thanks in advance....

Frank


----------



## kg333

I have the CZ-82, which is the older, military surplus version of the CZ-83 (my understanding is that the only difference is the shape of the trigger guard, and that the 82 is chambered in 9x18 Makarov). I purchased mine through AIMSurplus and had it shipped for pickup to Bud's.

Overall, I've been very happy with it. I paid about $220, it shoots well, and the trigger is _silk._ Seriously, I haven't shot any other pistols with as nice a trigger. Downsides have been the smaller caliber and fairly snappy recoil due to the blowback design. I've been told it's a bit larger framed than modern designs for the .380 round, but it carries comfortably for me. Quirks include kicking brass into the next county; I haven't figured that one out, but it normally doesn't bother me.

My experience with Bud's was satisfactory. Their staff are friendly, and were good about calling when my handgun was ready to pick up. Their gun prices and transfer fees are quite good, although they charge an arm and a leg for range time (they're the only public range in Lexington, and you pay for it).

Overall, it's hard to give you a recommendation without knowing what kind of requirements you're looking for, i.e. looking specifically for something in .380, or specifically for a CZ. If you post more details, I'm sure the guys on here can get you pointed in the right direction.

KG


----------



## epsanto2

*KG*

Thanks for the response, KG. I have a older Bersa, model 383, that is starting to show it age and since parts are not available or scarce, I though I would put it up. When shopping for a replacement, I couldn't find a CZ in any of the five or six nearby gun shops. I went with a Walther PPK/S 380 and like it, a great little gun. Last week, I was having the Bersa gone over by the gunsmith and he let me hold his CZ83 in the 380 caliber, it fit incredibly good in my hands. I am looking to add my first CZ to my collection and since the .380 fits me great, I am looking hard at one. I have a couple nines, a couple twenty fives, a forty five, a twenty two, a thirty eight, a three fifty seven, but I just like 380s.

As to purpose, for now, paper shooter at the local range. If Illinois ever goes concealed carry, I will probably use this or the Walther for CC. The main reason I would have a CC is to support the right and to keep in the car when traveling to unknown areas just incase I wind up in the bad part of town. Home Defense? I live in a small town where half the time doors are left unlocked and garages are left open.

My son has used several CZ's in his military experiences and has never shot one he didn't like. But, I was interested in the groups experience with the 380 version and if anyone had a bad experience ordering from Buds.

Any info will be appreciated.

As a side note, the Walther is a case slinger too.... about fifteen feet or more. Hard to find the brass when shooting alone.


----------



## kg333

Gotcha, I really like the feel of the CZs too. :mrgreen: If you like the feel of the CZ, size isn't an issue, and you're looking at a .380, I'd definitely recommend the 83. It's a accurate, nicely made little piece.

KG


----------



## epsanto2

*Not thinking about it any more*

Placed my order with Bud's Gun Shop today. :mrgreen: Went with the blue CZ83 that comes with two twelve round magazines. Also ordered two extra twelve round magazines at the same time.


----------



## berettatoter

kg333 said:


> I have the CZ-82, which is the older, military surplus version of the CZ-83 (my understanding is that the only difference is the shape of the trigger guard, and that the 82 is chambered in 9x18 Makarov). I purchased mine through AIMSurplus and had it shipped for pickup to Bud's.
> 
> Overall, I've been very happy with it. I paid about $220, it shoots well, and the trigger is _silk._ Seriously, I haven't shot any other pistols with as nice a trigger. Downsides have been the smaller caliber and fairly snappy recoil due to the blowback design. I've been told it's a bit larger framed than modern designs for the .380 round, but it carries comfortably for me. Quirks include kicking brass into the next county; I haven't figured that one out, but it normally doesn't bother me.
> 
> My experience with Bud's was satisfactory. Their staff are friendly, and were good about calling when my handgun was ready to pick up. Their gun prices and transfer fees are quite good, although they charge an arm and a leg for range time (they're the only public range in Lexington, and you pay for it).
> 
> Overall, it's hard to give you a recommendation without knowing what kind of requirements you're looking for, i.e. looking specifically for something in .380, or specifically for a CZ. If you post more details, I'm sure the guys on here can get you pointed in the right direction.
> 
> KG


Right on that one. My brother has a P64 Polish chambered in 9x18, and it tosses brass about twenty feet! I think that the 9x18 is just about as much power you would want in a blow-back design, thus with high slide velocity it really chucks the spent casings.


----------



## kg333

Good move on getting the extra mags for the CZ-83, they're a bit tricky to find. Post us some pics when you get the new piece!

KG


----------



## epsanto2

KG, will do on the pics. I learned the hard way on magazines... Bersa quit making the 383 20 years ago and quit making the magazines at the same time. I have a minimum of four magazines per pistols. I suspect I will order another two magazines for the CZ after I put a few test rounds through it; I have a feeling this is going to my pistol of choice.

CZ is proud of their 83 magazines.... 10% of the pistol itself. I've seen them advertised at Bud's and Midway USA so far. 

Can't wait to get it, clean it, and take it for spin at the local range


----------



## kg333

The only place that had them in stock for the 82 when I ordered mine was J&G sales at $30. I ended up bidding on a package on Gunbroker instead that came with a spare mag, magazine holder, and OWB holster; might be worth a look for 83 mags too.

Also, I believe that the 82/83 magazines are interchangeable, so if you're willing to go with military surplus, you might be able to get mags cheaper that way.

KG


----------



## epsanto2

*New CZ*

Just picked it up today... your basic CZ83 in 380, nothing fancy.

CZ Album pictures by epsanto2 - Photobucket

The first is the new CZ83 and the second is with my Baby Eagle 9mm and Walther PPK/s in .380.


----------



## kg333

Slick looking piece, and it fits nicely into the set. :smt023 Hope you enjoy it!

KG


----------



## epsanto2

kg333 said:


> Slick looking piece, and it fits nicely into the set. :smt023 Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> KG


Thanks, KG. I was impressed with the fit in my hand, the fit and finish of the assembly. It came with a paper that showed POI, but it looked to be computer generated. I am going to try to get to the range tomorrow and see what it can do. The Baby Eagle is the favorite of my nines and the Walther is another favorite. I won't know which of the two .380 is going to be my favorite, but I suspect it will be the CZ based on the way it feels in my hand. If it shoots as well as it feels in my hand, twelve vs seven round capacity, and as well made as it is, I think it might just beat out the Walther!


----------



## tex70

My only objection to CZ 83's is that my daughter liked mine so much that I'm now looking for a new one for dad. It's the most fun at the range we have. Never a malfunction of any kind, very accurate, easy disassembly and cleaning.

Bought her a Bersa Thunder Plus thinking I'd get my CZ back. Nothing doing. Now I'm shooting the Bersa at the range! (another great little shooter).

I carry 45's but ...380's at the range are nothing but fun. Found a deal on ammoseek at $10.99 for 50 so bought a bunch.


----------



## meanmachine1961

Here is my 83. I absolutely love it.


----------



## epsanto2

Meanmachine1961, nice rig. What kind of holster is that. If Illinois ever goes CCW, I would carry my CZ83 in an IWB holster.


----------



## berettatoter

meanmachine1961, I'm in envy. Nice looking pistol. The one I had was blued. :mrgreen:


----------



## epsanto2

I just got back from the range; an awesome day, no body was there but me. The CZ? It just keeps getting better and better. I think this is the best pistol I have ever owned and cheaper than most I have owned.

Down to basement to reward it with a good scrubbing!


----------



## meanmachine1961

epsanto2 said:


> Meanmachine1961, nice rig. What kind of holster is that. If Illinois ever goes CCW, I would carry my CZ83 in an IWB holster.


It's an actual CZ holster I got off of Ebay for $12.


----------



## recoilguy

CZ......gotta love them

Nice weapon!

RCG


----------



## kg333

meanmachine1961 said:


> It's an actual CZ holster I got off of Ebay for $12.


I've got the same one, along with the corresponding magazine pouch, they're nice solid work.

espanto2, if you decide to go with an IWB when IL gets CCW, I carry mine in a High Noon Bare Asset. It's not one of the nicer fitted holsters you could get, but it's been quite comfortable and low profile. My only complaint is that it's not tuckable, but you get what you pay for.

KG


----------



## epsanto2

I am just blown away with the quality to cost of the CZ to the others I own. It hits where you point it and never had a failure in 175 rounds I've put through it. It has a nice heft to it that fills my my hand, weighs enough to let me know it is there without being too heavy to carry.... all In My Opinion of course. 

I'm not sure if ILL will ever go CCW. Seems like everybody but the NOT so great state of Chicago wants it and we still don't have it. As I understand it, even if it passes the senate and house, it has to be approved by a committee.... made up of course by Chicago democrats. Maybe Chicago will succeed from the rest of Illinois? I'll contribute to that!!!


----------



## epsanto2

Thanks kg333. I'll be checking out the High Noon Bare Asset.


----------



## epsanto2

CZ83... it just keeps getting better with each trip to the range!!! 

This is one awesome pistol. I love it!!!


----------



## ronmail65

Is the CZ 83 also available in 9mm? I didn't see it at Bud's for 9mm, but I do see 9mm ones on Gunbroker.

I expect the 9mm to be a bit more effective for carry, but the recoil could be substantial. When I think of getting a smaller sized gun for carry, I wonder about .380 as the right caliber... to go no smaller than 9mm. Maybe I should be looking at the 75B compact?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

they were made in 9mm makarov but not 9mm parabellum..... if you want the cz in 9mm para, try the cz 75..... it doesnt get any better


----------



## misty145

*CZ-83 is a steal for the money!*



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> they were made in 9mm makarov but not 9mm parabellum..... if you want the cz in 9mm para, try the cz 75..... it doesnt get any better


For $230 the CZ-83 .380 is an outstanding little carry gun.
I've had a bit of trouble with mags... can expect a FTF or two in each mag!
Found a factory-new mag and feel better about it with that set-up.

It's been very accurate out of the box

A nice buy!


----------



## skullfr

I own a cz-82 in 9x18 makarov.When I purchased it I was looking for a small weapon I could easily conceal.I wasnt familiar but with budget factors and it having a large capacity compared to most ther .380 calibers I thought it was a good choice.I only paid 150 for it.Had a lil holster wear on it but mechanically sound.It has about a 1000 rounds through and the only FTF was due to poor ammo.Stay away from wolf.I carry hornady critical defense in it for carry and use silver bear with both using JHP.They perform the same but the hornady is the XTP and seems to expand better.I buy ammo from J&G sales in 500 rnd lots and save 8 bucks a box compared to what I can get locally.Even purchased locally it is not bad as it is 20 for 50 rnds.The more I shoot it the more I love it.The best holster company I found is Falco.They have a great selection for the 82/83 holster.I did some homemade ballistic gel test and it performed really well producing on average 10 inch penetration.


----------

